# Propilen glicol ini soap recipe



## Ruth (May 16, 2017)

Famous soap in my country has this ingredient, what are You think?

Coconut oil
NaOH
Water
Olive oil
Strearid acid
Propilen glicol
Glycerin
Syrup
Fragrant Snappy
Extract pure swallow
Jobs

That is safe recipe?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 16, 2017)

Is it propylene glycol in Spanish?
I had to google it...haha. Never tried it in soap. It's a solvent and emollient. Hope someone with experience will chime in. 

And swallow extract sounds like South-Eastern Asia product. If it's what I think... From swallow's saliva to build a nest, right?
Jobs... Hope it's not Steve Jobs, haha! Bad joke I know. Or working jobs. Is it from Job's tears? An edible thing?


----------



## lilyandlove (May 16, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Jobs... Hope it's not Steve Jobs, haha! Bad joke I know. Or working jobs. Is it from Job's tears? An edible thing?



Omg I laughed out loud! Bahahaha!!


----------



## Ruth (May 16, 2017)

Not Jobs, sorry Jojoba i mean,


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 16, 2017)

lilyandlove said:


> Omg I laughed out loud! Bahahaha!!



Well, thank you for that.  People often find my jokes dry.



Ruth said:


> Not Jobs, sorry Jojoba i mean,




Oh darn auto-correct...
I think it's safe, propylene glycol is widely used in cosmetic industry. But if you are making your own, the question will be " what does it bring to the party?" 

And the swallow extract ,which is their saliva formed their nest, are in the ingredient list for label appeal. People in Asia, especially Chinese love it for cosmetic and edible supplement for beauty of skin. But its price is way too high to put in soap, let alone to have any effect on skin after lye monster. If you are selling, adding it probably is a great additive. If you're hobbyist, I would not suggest using it.


----------



## toxikon (May 16, 2017)

For us to give you good feedback on your recipe, we will need to see the percentages of each ingredient or the weight in grams or ounces of each ingredient. Right now you just have a list of ingredients so it's hard to say if your recipe will be good or not. I see a lot of ingredients that you probably don't need for a good bar of soap. I think it's best to keep it simple, especially if you are new to soapmaking.

Coconut oil - best used in a percentage of 20% - too much coconut oil will be drying on the skin.
NaOH - obviously needed!
Water - obviously needed!
Olive oil - a key soapmaking ingredient. It can be used up to 100% in your recipe. But a lot of olive oil can make the soap feel "slimey" or "gooey".
Stearic acid - not needed in cold-process soap. It can speed up trace quickly because it reacts with the lye so fast.
Propylene glycol - this is an ingredient used in Melt and Pour soap, NOT cold/hot process soap.
Glycerin - Normally not used in cold/hot-process soap. It is a byproduct produced by the soapmaking process itself. It can be added to hot process soap as a superfat to add more glide.
Syrup - Using sugar and syrups in small amounts can increase bubbles. Use no more than 1 tablespoon per pound of oils.
Fragrant Snappy - Not sure what this is. Can you provide a link?
Extract pure swallow - Not sure what this is. Can you provide a link?
Jojoba - jojoba oil is more of a wax than an oil, so it can behave strangely in cold process soap. You can try it in a small percentage, maybe 10% to see if you like it.

I would try a recipe like this:

70% Olive Oil
20% Coconut Oil
10% Jojoba Oil

35% Lye Concentration
5% Superfat

You would put these percentages into a Soap Calculator to determine how much water, lye, and oils to use. I like to use Soapee.com.

Do you have access to lard, tallow, palm oil and castor oil?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 16, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edible_bird's_nest

Swallow nest extract


----------



## Saranac (May 16, 2017)

With the glycol, glycerin, and (sugar?) syrup, it looks like some sort of MP soap.


----------



## Ruth (May 16, 2017)

It is not my recipe, so i dont know the percentages of the ingredient.
Propilen Glicol i ussualy use in paint formulation so i surprise it is use in soap, so i ask the expert in this forum, and for the answer i am so thanks.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2017)

With the ingredients listed it sounds like melt and pour not CP or HP.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 16, 2017)

I've made melt and pour soap with propylene glycol, glycerine and a sugar solution (which would be the syrup I imagine). That looks like a recipe for a melt & pour soap. Making M&P from scratch has several steps and is quite different from regular soap.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 16, 2017)

Mmm... So the popular soap is a melt and pour base. And using toxicon's recipe and run through soap calc or soapee.com, you can get a nice beginner recipe.

And I think propylene glycol used in paint solvent and cosmetic are probably different grade. Industrial grade for paint, and cosmetic grade for soap and body product.


----------



## Ruth (May 17, 2017)

What is the different CP and M&P soap?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 17, 2017)

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...ld-process-melt-pour-hot-process-and-rebatch/

Please note that rebatch soap on her site does not mean the same rebatch here or any other site. Generally speaking, rebatch means salvage a botched batch. Either chop up & put it in a ziplock bag and wet it with just a tiny bit of water or milk and add back what ingredients is missing ( oil or lye )and put in double boiler or oven, than knead and mold it, or in the original mold and put it in oven, set like 140 Fahrenheit and add back missing ingredient ( oil or lye ) and put into soap pot and stick blender it, then put it back into mold. This definitely need goggle and gloves!!! Not like what brambleberry soap queen said.


----------

